# What sort of monster would you like to be



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

If you were going to be turned into some monster by getting bitten or whatever, so that you would spend the rest of your existence as that creepy thing, which one do you think fits your personality and current lifestyle best?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

But I already am.

Speaking of monsters, The Ritual seems funny to me because of the '******* child of Loki' plotline. Can't take it seriously.






I do often have the sleeping pattern and pallor of a vampire though.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Vampire. Though there are things about it I probably wouldn't like.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

Vampires have a lot of benefits. I think in some mythologies once sired you can call on your night children and they come right to you. They might even do so instinctively if they sense you're in danger. Then there is speed, strength, etc. If you could manage bloodlust and the power driving you mad it's a good choice. Well, they can have quite a few vulnerabilities as well, but daylight rings knock out a big one.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

Terminator.

employee of Skynet


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Energy drink monster. You can call me Kyle.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

vampire.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Vampire for sure.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Frankenstein's monster


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> But I already am.
> 
> Speaking of monsters, The Ritual seems funny to me because of the '******* child of Loki' plotline. Can't take it seriously.
> 
> ...


aww that movie started off so well and ended up being kinda silly


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

TheForestWasDark said:


> aww that movie started off so well and ended up being kinda silly


I haven't watched it just seen clips/gifs. Moder seems a bit like the nuckelavee but an elk version.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Cthulhu, please. Need I say much else?


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Sasquatch so I'd finally be left alone lol.

But real talk I'd have to survey my options. Maybe a ghoul. I like graveyards and also shapeshifting is my favorite superpower. Also eating corpses doesn't sound so bad ethically. Actually might be good for the environment.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Massive pheasant that nothing can stop just idling about and causing widespread devastation.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

The one and only.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Since humans are already monsters, I wouldn't need to be changed into a different type of monster. :lol


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I want to go with something that is humanish so I'd have to go with vampire but if I went full monster style then maybe a gargoyle because I liked the cartoon but then a dragon would be cooler.


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

why not be a monster and a gentleman at the same time! 2:10 looks like a case of sleep paralysis. I wonder if that inspired the scene..


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Gargoyles are humanish so I'd just go for that instead of a dragon. Imagine how mysterious you would be, turning to stone and chilling on top of a building, it would be very atmospheric. Plus I loved Gargoyles Quest on the Game Boy.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

rabidfoxes said:


> Cthulhu, please. Need I say much else?


If you get to be Cthulhu, I get to be Yog-Sothoth.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

The Invisible Man

I would F*** with people so bad. :lol


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

i would like to be... not actually a monster, per ser, but a creature from one of the games i like .... however that means i could be two... let darkness consume my heart and turn in to a heartless, and my leftover body, turn into a nobody.....


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Something that's easy to kill.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Paul said:


> If you get to be Cthulhu, I get to be Yog-Sothoth.


This is where I have to admit I haven't even read Lovecraft, and only know Cthulhu from its other representations in popular culture. I'm working to catch up with Necessary Sci-fi though (working through my first Pratchett book atm).


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

The Werewolf the Apocalypse type of Werewolf that has five forms.


----------



## A Summer In Texas (May 19, 2019)

Joke answer: Pyramid Head.


Serious answer: Put me down for an eldritch abomination, as well.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I don't know. Chupacabra?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

*トイレの花子さん*

Or:










So I could frighten all the socially anxious kids hiding in school bathrooms. :twisted


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm a vampire slayer so I can't be that. A dragon for sure, I'd love to fly and set things on fire.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I'm a vampire slayer so I can't be that. A dragon for sure, I'd love to fly and set things on fire.


 You'd never be able to fly with that tail. Thing must weigh a ton. :lol


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I'd love to fly and set things on fire.


......Don't put that on your resume if you ever apply for a job as a flight attendant :lol


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> You'd never be able to fly with that tail. Thing must weigh a ton. :lol


LOL! I'd be a strong dragon, with big enough wings to support it :lol Aww, that's a cute butterfly dragon. I tried looking for some but they didn't look as great. Thanks for sharing that  



blue2 said:


> ......Don't put that on your resume if you ever apply for a job as a flight attendant :lol


Lmao! :haha Good point.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

komorikun said:


> Or:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really want to live in a bathroom??? uke


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> LOL! I'd be a strong dragon, with big enough wings to support it :lol Aww, that's a cute butterfly dragon. I tried looking for some but they didn't look as great. Thanks for sharing that


 I think that was a mouse pad. I didn't know a butterfly dragon was a thing but I searched for it anyway and there it was. (TBH, it looks a bit like a seahorse with butterfly wings :lol )


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I think that was a mouse pad. I didn't know a butterfly dragon was a thing but I searched for it anyway and there it was. (TBH, it looks a bit like a seahorse with butterfly wings :lol )


I drew one once years ago, but it was supposed to be more of a forest dragon that just happened to have butterfly wings:

https://scontent-lht6-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=f9ad6e0740d282b91aa9a961605cdd91&oe=5D5504F2

and then this horrific creation which is probably the worst 3D model I ever made:

https://scontent-lht6-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=cc39e5d364780831748f86b5b0311114&oe=5D8F416F


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Seems sort of relevant but my favorite monster is the Squonk, so relatable.



> The legend holds that the creature's skin is ill-fitting, being covered with warts and other blemishes and that because it is ashamed of its appearance, it hides from plain sight and spends much of its time weeping.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squonk










I definitely wouldn't want to be one, but if I was a fantasy character I would def want a squonk companion.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

The blob


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I drew one once years ago, but it was supposed to be more of a forest dragon that just happened to have butterfly wings:
> 
> https://scontent-lht6-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=f9ad6e0740d282b91aa9a961605cdd91&oe=5D5504F2
> 
> ...


Oh cool! I love that!! The first one reminds me of something from alien with butterfly wings. I love how menacing it looks. The 3D one is uber scary hahaha. Just need to turn it into a slow moving animation.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Oh cool! I love that!! The first one reminds me of something from alien with butterfly wings. I love how menacing it looks. The 3D one is uber scary hahaha. Just need to turn it into a slow moving animation.


Thanks yeah I had very little experience modelling when I made that, and I've never been very good with organic forms anyway, so it turned out pretty awful and at the same time creepy looking lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Probably a vampire of those choices as I’m already a night owl and I don’t mind the taste of blood


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Something that's easy to kill.


Even a vegan could kill you.


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

changed my mind, i want to spoon people for life


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

twitchy666 said:


> Terminator.
> 
> employee of Skynet





BeautyandRage said:


> You can call me Kyle Reese.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Suchness said:


> Even a vegan could kill you.


Well they don't seem to be trying very hard.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Well they don't seem to be trying very hard.


Haha, yeah they aren't. Don't worry, me and my Gargoyle friends will protect you.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Suchness said:
> 
> 
> > Even a vegan could kill you.
> ...


.....You need to give them spinach, then kidnaps their Olive oil, watch em go.


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

I'd be a dracula.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Suchness said:


> Haha, yeah they aren't. Don't worry, me and my Gargoyle friends will protect you.


I have a fictional gargoyle character, who is like an anthropomorphic genie. He's from a race of bat like creatures that used to live in mountain caves, but at some point were cursed into stone by a powerful sorcerer. When another magic user frees them they're then bound to servitude until the curse is broken and they can turn themselves to stone at will to spy on people and such. As happened to the one in my head. Sometimes he's the slave of the prince/king to a fantasy kingdom who sometimes is incapable of aging past early puberty (that character has morphed a lot.)

The gargoyles natural appearance (dark black skin, batlike wings,) is also based on an earlier character I used in a nanowrimo story who I think was a rebel in the fantasy land and was sentenced possibly by the king, to be trapped inside the head of the Human protagonist who is a baby (I can't remember the details now, though I think at one point I wrote thousands of words in notes even though I only wrote about 30+k on nanowrimo before the end of the month.) So they have no control or ability to communicate with anyone including the protagonist, except for the few occasions where the protagonist loses control due to anger etc and later for plot reasons. This may have been carried out as a ritual by a group of cultists who live on Earth gathering intelligence, and one of the son's of these cultists who had to carry this out later regretted it and kept watch over the girl. He was based somewhat on Aubrey de Grey and Alan Moore. Also his name is Aubrey so.. Lol. He pops up in my compulsive daydreams a lot, usually owns a pub.

Anyway when I made that post the point was for them to kill me so :blank



blue2 said:


> .....You need to give them spinach, then kidnaps their Olive oil, watch em go.


Well I do have some spinach.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I have a fictional gargoyle character, who is like an anthropomorphic genie. He's from a race of bat like creatures that used to live in mountain caves, but at some point were cursed into stone by a powerful sorcerer. When another magic user frees them they're then bound to servitude until the curse is broken and they can turn themselves to stone at will to spy on people and such. As happened to the one in my head. Sometimes he's the slave of the prince/king to a fantasy kingdom who sometimes is incapable of aging past early puberty (that character has morphed a lot.)
> 
> The gargoyles natural appearance (dark black skin, batlike wings,) is also based on an earlier character I used in a nanowrimo story who I think was a rebel in the fantasy land and was sentenced possibly by the king, to be trapped inside the head of the Human protagonist who is a baby (I can't remember the details now, though I think at one point I wrote thousands of words in notes even though I only wrote about 30+k on nanowrimo before the end of the month.) So they have no control or ability to communicate with anyone including the protagonist, except for the few occasions where the protagonist loses control due to anger etc and later for plot reasons. This may have been carried out as a ritual by a group of cultists who live on Earth gathering intelligence, and one of the son's of these cultists who had to carry this out later regretted it and kept watch over the girl. He was based somewhat on Aubrey de Grey and Alan Moore. Also his name is Aubrey so.. Lol. He pops up in my compulsive daydreams a lot, usually owns a pub.
> 
> Anyway when I made that post the point was for them to kill me so :blank


That's an interesting story, you should finish it.

Can I be the the prince? I could use some Gargoyle slaves especially considering that @A Toxic Butterfly is planning on attacking my castle with her dragon.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Thanks yeah I had very little experience modelling when I made that, and I've never been very good with organic forms anyway, so it turned out pretty awful and at the same time creepy looking lol.


Perhaps, but look at it this way, you've invented a pretty cool horror monster 

@Suchness yes, you're quite right. There's a dragon attack in the works. You just won't know when.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

A ghost

Preferably a vengeful toilet one that scares the crap (literally) out of people I have a grudge against


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

AffinityWing said:


> A ghost
> 
> Preferably a vengeful toilet one that scares the crap (literally) out of everyone who wronged me


 Your BOO makes them go POO
Man that was terrible even by my standards


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

3stacks said:


> Your BOO makes them go POO
> Man that was terrible even by my standards


Just don't get it on me. I'm a tidy ghost..Wait, why the **** I would even have to worry about that without a body?

I sure hope ghosts don't have a sense of smell either, though. :eyes


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

AffinityWing said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> > Your BOO makes them go POO
> ...


 I wonder if they do have a sense of smell. Hmm I'll get my Ouija board and ask "can you smell that?"


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Suchness said:


> That's an interesting story, you should finish it.
> 
> Can I be the the prince? I could use some Gargoyle slaves especially considering that @A Toxic Butterfly is planning on attacking my castle with her dragon.


Well the first paragraph with the gargoyle part isn't written down (except on this forum,) just daydreams. I tend to come up with stuff in my head and never write it out properly because I'm not big on writing and there seems to be a disconnect in my mind between thinking stuff and creating it, or thinking and doing generally. something something schizoid there's also never really a proper story.

But sure I guess, he's not very fleshed out though more of a vague character, and you might not want to be him because like I say in some versions he's cursed to seem incredibly young.



A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Perhaps, but look at it this way, you've invented a pretty cool horror monster
> 
> @Suchness yes, you're quite right. There's a dragon attack in the works. You just won't know when.


lol I guess it's better than if it was just bad and boring true.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

A cookie monster with a fast metabolism.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

I don't know, but I'd probably end up as a slime. 1 hp, huzzah.


----------



## SociopathicApe (May 17, 2017)

Turning into a Beholder sounds pretty cool!


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Something fluffy and cute. So I can soothe people's defenses... and then devour them.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Ai said:


> Something fluffy and cute. So I can soothe people's defenses... and then devour them.


ha came in to say I want to be a man-eating cow.

yeah bunny is kind of better.


----------



## sanpellegrino (Sep 15, 2016)

A dragon for sure.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Contrary to my username, I would like to be a vampire.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Timeless eldritch horror that sleeps at the bottom of the sea.


----------

